# When to test after 5 day blastocyst transfer?



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Can anyone advise on what is the earliest you can test after a blastocyst transfer. 
I had my transfer on Monday 31st and am having strong signals 5dpt
Any advise would be good x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun

I'd say ur safer waitin at least another 3 days!!

Good luck 

Jenna xx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Susie7,

We had exactly the same day transfer- a day 5 blast on Monday 31st Oct.
Mine was a DE transfer at a clinic in Spain. 
They have told me to have a blood test on 8th Nov.
My GP has given me the blood forms already to take to the hospital but the results will take 2days.
I have been told that you can take a HPT on day 10 after dy5 blast so will do a test at home on Thurs morning before I telephone the doctors surgery for the blood results. That way it wont be such a shock.
Have you decided what to do yet? 
Good luck for your BFP

AJ xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks to both of you for the advise
Symptoms have subsided overnight and today so am assuming it is the drugs that have been causing it all
Will wait a bit longer although I don't think I will wait until the 14th which is when my clinic have asked me to test

Good luck for Tuesday AJ hope it is good news for you let me know. I will be thinking of you x


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi AJ
noticed from you signature that you got your BFP!  Congratulations. 

Me too!


----------

